# Hello to the community, frame question



## Ingo_B (Mar 19, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Ingo_B (Mar 19, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Early 1970s Colnago Super.


----------



## Ingo_B (Mar 19, 2014)

deleted


----------

